# one year old viszla with missing hair spots



## SamuTheVizsla (Mar 25, 2020)

our one year old vizsla rescue (we were told he's half GSP and we think he must have some grey hound too) started getting spots of missing hair on the back of his neck and upper back a couple weeks ago. It seems to be spreading but spotty. We got a biopsy done at vet a week ago but still have another week before we get results back. We've been giving this oil to put in his food and a foam to rub on his neck/back that the vet prescribed in meantime, but curious if anyone else experienced this. They looks scratchy and scaly. Pretty sure it's not ring worm because we would have had it by now. what are some common allergies you've seen with your dogs? We might start process of elimination.


----------



## Felice (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi everyone! We are going to take a training course with our Vizsla Aina soon, and are looking for good treats. Any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Any pictures of the spots would be helpful.
Could be mange, if they are not tiny. Nexgard can get rid of it, three doses spaced a month a part. Or Bravecto cures most mange in one-two doses. Tiny crusty bumps are normally a skin infection, and requires antibiotics. The last is allergies. I would rather it be one of the first two, as they are easier to figure out, and deal with.

String cheese cut into tiny pieces, is a great training treat.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gunnr was gettimg balding spots and thinning areas of hair on her coat, and the diagnoses was a thyroid issue.


----------



## Felice (Apr 2, 2020)

texasred said:


> Any pictures of the spots would be helpful.
> Could be mange, if they are not tiny. Nexgard can get rid of it, three doses spaced a month a part. Or Bravecto cures most mange in one-two doses. Tiny crusty bumps are normally a skin infection, and requires antibiotics. The last is allergies. I would rather it be one of the first two, as they are easier to figure out, and deal with.
> 
> String cheese cut into tiny pieces, is a great training treat.


Cheese is a great idea!


----------

